# SXK TD RDA RTA



## 3avape (23/5/16)

Original SXK TD atomizer,316 Stainless stell made,what makes it unique is the atomizer can be changed from RDA to RTA tank.

*Features:*
Size: 22mm(W) x 42.5mm(H)
Tank capacity: 2ml
Material : Polished 316Stainless Steel & Quartz Glass
510 Threading Connection
Two drip tips available(big/small), Rebuildable tank and dripping
Support cotton, Ni wire


*Contents:*

1*RDA Atomizer,

10*O-rings

4*Screws

1*Screwdriver

1*RDA Adapter

1* Big Drip Tip


----------

